# Escambia County School District Family Fishing Rodeo!!



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

The maintenance Department of the school district is putting on a family fishing rodeo this weekend to support the ongoing Backpack Project in Escambia County public schools. This project helps provide for needy children in the community. The attachments will give the details of the event. The open division entry fee is $15 and includes a ticket for the fish fry on Sunday afternoon. The Junior (Child under 10) entry fee is $1.00. Weigh in will be held at the Grand Lagoon Yacht club. All of the open division categories pay out 1st $150.00 2nd $100.00 3rd $50.00. Tickets can be purchased at any public school or at the captains meeting on Friday August 30 at 6:30 at the Hall Center Anex, 151 E. Fairfield Drive.
Please download the attachments for clarity and review. Sorry for the lack of clarity on the attachments!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What attachments?


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

This friday night is the captain's meeting at the hall center annex for the fishing rodeo. It starts at 6:30 and will be very short. Just information and last minute additions. Tickets will be available until that meeting is over. Tickets will be available all day friday at the ecsd maintanance office and the main ecsd office downtown. If you need to call for information that number is 595-0135.

Fishermen, fisherwomen, and fisherkids participation seems to be low. Please look at this again. All prizes are guaranteed!

The prizes are: Open division 15 catagorize (see the attached booklet)

1st place $150.00 
2nd place $100.00 
3rd place $50.00

junior division 15 catagorize (see the attached booklet)

1st place trophy
2nd place trophy
3rd place trophy
all 1st place male winners in the junior division will have their names place in a drawing for a bike.
All 1st place female winners in the junior division will have their names placed in a drawing for a bike.
A $50.00 check will be awarded to the junior angler that catches the heaviest fish in the junior division

raffles will be available (rod and reel, large ice chest) and a fishing charter and 2 night stay in orlando will be auctioned off at the awards ceremony sunday night.

Come to the fish fry and pay at the door on sunday. Cost is $5.00 for adults $1.00 for kids. Anglers ticket cost includes fish fry.


----------

